# Headstrong Nigerians 2022 kidding



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Im getting into my 3rd year breeding and im getting super excited!
I plan on breeding 6 does this year (triple what I did last year 😳) and im super excited to see all of these girls!

First is of course my favorite girl. Miners Minis PL Juno. This will be Juno’s 4th kidding. She was bred on 10/4 to my buck, The Michael of the Morning. Aka zuko








Next up is my newest girl,Cedar meadow farm tonks. Tilly was bred on 10/10 to my buckling (adga name pending) Headstrong The White lotus. Aka Iroh. This will be her 2nd kidding and I’m excited to introduce her new lines!








Last to already be bred is HLFM dd Azula. Azula was bred to Iroh on 10/11. This will be her first time kidding. She’s got some really cool genetics so I’m really excited for her too! (This pic is not up to date, so she is bigger)








next to hopefully be bred is Miners Minis Luna lovegood. Luna will be bred to Zuko this month. Luna is a 2020 daughter of Juno and this will be her first time kidding.








Miners Minis Nymphadora Tonks will either be bred to an outside buck, or bred back to Zuko this month. She had a beautiful doeling last year with zuko that I retained. Tonks is also a 2020 daughter of Juno.








last doe “planned” to be bred is Fairlea rose. Rose did not take last breeding season. I’m not very hopeful about her taking this year but we are going to try again. She will be bred to either zuko or Iroh. 









I didn’t grab any decent pics of the boys when they were clipped and clean, and now they’re gross so excuse the bad pics.
This is The Michael of the morning (zuko). This picture is of him last year as a 7 month old and he looks like a little dweeb, but it’s all I’ve got on this phone!










And here is headstrong the white lotus (Iroh). Iroh is a son of Juno from 2021!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd! Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gorgeous goaties!! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All beautiful! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

we're just around 7 weeks from kidding and some of girls are getting rather round! Its been a toss up between Juno and Tilly as far as whose larger, although I think Juno is now taking the lead 😅. I'll have to grab some updated pictures of them when its not so gross and cold!

Tonks and Luna were both bred to Zuko in December. They were bred a little later than I had planned, as Luna has proven to be very tough to catch in heat. I did see her bred 12/31 and tonks was bred 12/14. I will be pulling blood on them in a couple weeks to hopefully confirm pregnancy on them! Fingers crossed they took, because I would really love to see some babies out of Luna this year. 
I have had no luck with Rose as far is breeding is concerned, which is a bummer. we did end up purchasing Rose's niece though, so I am excited to still be able to work with those lines!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about Rosie, it is frustrating.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Juno is at day 148 and her udder has filled up a fair amount since yesterday. She gets very loose ligaments pretty early on, but they are hardy there at all this morning. No personality changes, but she's definitely close! I'm thinking tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Two doelings for Juno! I noticed her acting a little bit off around 1 this afternoon and she delivered both girls without an issue around 5.
Both were up and eating very quickly and Juno is being very attentive.
I’ll upload some pics in a little while.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Two doelings, yay!! So glad all went well!


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Caught a pic of the little buckskin mid yawn 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness the are darling!! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww!! They’re the cutest little kids!! 🥰


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

thank you!
I said I wouldn't be keeping any kids out of Juno this year because I have retained 4 of her kids so far...and of course she gives me these girls!
I guess i'll be waiting until the other girls deliver to see who will end up being retained this year  

I did just put a deposit down on a lovely buckling today too, so that gives me more options on which doelings I can retain without worrying about them being related to my bucks.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Little adorable fluff balls! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Tilly just delivered triplets! 2 bucklings and a doeling.
I was very happy to see a little doeling come out after the 2 boys! I had been hoping to keep a doeling out of her and iroh. 
I’ll take some pictures in a little while


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad you got your doeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

Azula had twin bucklings this morning. I did need to help pull the first buckling, but she had the 2nd one easily. I checked her right when she delivered and she had milk, but she’s really not producing much at all right now. She’s being great about letting them nurse, but they’re not getting much, if any. I’m really hoping that her milk comes in soon, but in the meantime they will be supplemented with a bottle.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Don’t forget to add all your babies to the kidding tally!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! 
That is such a beautiful picture!
Cuties!
I hope her milk production increases now.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! They’re beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What beautiful babies and a great looking herd! Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

